# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم الزنجبيل الطبيعي لشـد الجسم وأزاله الكرشه + مع التجـارب

## tresor

*آآآراااااء اللي جربن الكريم ..* 




> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الحلوه*
> 
> 
> *ما شاء الله ربي يوفقك في تجارتك الكريم ماعليه كلام جاب لي نتايج روعآآ حسيت بالفرق بعد اسبوعين جسمي صار مشدود والترهلات بدت تروح تدريجيا والاحلى من كذا ان الكريم ريحته حلوه عشان كذا انا اطلب منك علبتين وانصح كل بنت تحب تشد جسمها تستخدمه ومن ريحته يبين ان المواد طبيعيه اشكرك يا اختي*


 



> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرح2009* 
> 
> *بدي اشكرك كتير كتير ع المنتج الرائع عن جد التشققات راحت عن جسمي وبدى ينشد مع اني كنت فائده الامل ان بطني تروح بعد الولاده .* 
> 
> *الله يوفئك خيتو ويبارك لك*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيته بجنون* 
> 
> *صراحه الكريم واااااااااايد فنان كنت اعاني من خطوط البيضا والترهلات بس بعد كريمج صار جسمي ولا اروع واهني اقدر البس فستان عرسي وانا واثقه من نفسي ربي يوفقج اختي*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان الراشد* 
> 
> *انا شريت من عندج كريم الزنجبيل صراحه مفعوله عجيب كنت استخدمه يوميا صبح ومسا ولما العب رياضه كنت ادهن فيه المناطق اللي ابا اشدها وبعد شهر من استخدامه الفرق بين عليه وغير جيه المناطق السوده الحرجه صارت بيضآآ وجسمي صار نفس ملمس البيبي واللي احلى بها الموضوع ان ريحته حلوه واايد*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام حمد* 
> 
> *استخدمت كريم الزنجبيل مع الرياضة لمدة نصف ساعه ونقصت 4 كيـلو باسبوعين*
> 
> 
> *اختي سعره حرام يكون 70 درهم يستاهل زود واللي بتجربه اقولها ما راح تندم لانه طبيعي 100 %*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام ميروه* 
> 
> *استخدمت كريمات بالهبل عشان اتخلص من الترهلات وما يابت لي فايده بس مع كريمج الزنجبيلي السحري تخلصت من كل هالكوابيس*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريان* 
> 
> *عن جد اشكرج بعد استخدامي كريم الزنجبيـل حسيت بالفرق 80 درجه*
> 
> 
> *المناطق السوده تفتحت وبشرتي صارت ناعمه وغير ها كله جسمي مشدود والكرشه بدت تروح تماما* 
> 
> *وحابه استمر لحد ما اوصل للمطلوب بغيت علبتين من الكريم حبووبه*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طيبه* 
> 
> *انصح كل وحده تسوي رجيم ولا رياضه باستخدام المنتج*
> 
> 
> *فعلا سحري وراح تستانسين باستخدامه وبالذات للي عندها كرووش وترهلات* 
> 
> *قضيت عليها بفضل ربي ثم كريمج يا تريزور*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام مروان* 
> 
> *استخدمت الكريم اللي شريته من عند تريزور اسمه كريم الزنجبيل مفعوله قوي صراحه*
> 
> 
> *نصييييحتي لاي وحده تحب انها تكون رشيقه ولا جسمها بدون ترهلات تاخذه*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة miss_no0or* 
> 
> *الكريم جنان زوجي حس بالفرق الكبير بدأت فيه بعد سفرتوا ولما رجع آلي نحفاني , شاكرتك اختي وربي يسعدك*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الهاشمي* 
> 
> *استخدمت كريم الزنجبيل وكنت البس شورت الحراري وامشيء 30 دقيقه والله ثم والله*
> 
> 
> *ان النتيجه بينت عندي بعد اسبوعين نزلت 4 كيـلوو وفوق ها كله حسيت الترهلات راحت عني وجسمي بدا يشد بكمل لين اخر يوم فرمضان الغاليه بغيت منه علبه*





> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مس فراولة* 
> 
> 
> *عزيزتي بغيت من كريم الزنجبيل اللي طرشتيه مع الشاي رغم عدم التزامي الا اني حسيت ان الترهلات بدت تروح بس عقب ما سالت اربيعتي قالت لي نتايجه رهيبه* 
> 
> 
> *وفعلا رهيبه اشويه عليه بغيت اكبر حجم هههههههههه*


 


*كريم الزنجــبيل السحري*  


** 




*طبيعي 100 %* 

*بشـد الجسم ويساعد على أزاله الكرش* 

*خلال ايام معدوده ستلاحظين الفرق الكبير* 




*أليـك فوائد كريم الزنجبيل** ..* 


****يساعد على تنحيف المناطق الزائد ( كالكرش و الذراع والأرداف )* 
****يزيل السواد**و كلف الحمل ويوحد لون الجسم بشكل عجيب .*
****يزيل التشققات والخطوط الناتجة عن الحمل**والولادة او عن السمنة* *والنحافة*
****يشد الصدر ويرفع الصدر**المترهل.*

*يبيض* *المناطق الحساسة .*

****يمنح الجسم نعومه بملمس بشرة الأطفال* 







*طريقة الاستخدام :* 


*-* *تدهن المنطقة بشكل دائري من أسفل البطن للأعلى لمده 3-5 دقائق .* 

*-* *يستخدم مره او مرتين في اليوم .* 

*-* *لنتائج رائـعة بعد الاستحمام تدهن المنطقة بزيت الأطفال أو أي كريم مرطب للحصول على بشره أكثر نعومـه* 



_النتيجة بإذن الله راح تبدأ بعد10 أياممن الاستعمال المنتظم والمستمر_ 


*وعلى فكـره السعر فرق برع المنتدى ابيعه بـ 70 درهم* 
*بس لـسيدات الامارات بسـعر خــاص بـ 60 درهم* 
*نقاط هامة قبل الطلب : يرجى قراءة الاتي* 


*الدفــــــع** :* 
*سلم واستـلم*  
*تطرشين رصيد 30 درهم مقدما لتاكيد وعقب ما يوصلج الغرض ارجعهن لج* 
*عشان اضمن حقـي*  


*سياستي في التعامل مع الطلبات** :* 
*قبل ارسال اي طلبية**اتصل بالزبونه لتـــــأكيد الطلب* 


*التوصيل**:* 
*ياخذ من 2- 4 ايام على حسب**جدول شركة التوصيل* 


*سعر التوصيل** :* 
*يبدأ من 25 – 30 حسب المنطقة* 

*الغربية من 40 ويزيد حسب المنطقة*  


*الطــلبـــات المســتعجــله مرفوضــه*


*ورجـاءا حار من خواتي لا تضيعن وقتي ع الفاضي* 


*للجـــــــــــادات فقـط* *ارسال البيانات برساله خاصه*  

*الأسمــ : ..............*



*موبايل 1 :...................* 

*موبايل 2 :......................* 

*الامــاره :................ المنطقة ..................* 

*العدد المــطلوب :.....................................* 



*الاستفســار ع العـام*  


*والطلب ع الخــاص مع البيانات* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## طبعي شموخي

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## القمرية

مووووووووفقه

----------


## الطنيجيه

بالتوووووفيق الغاليه

----------


## tresor

up up up up up

----------


## بنت _ uae

مووووووفقة

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

كل التوفيييق اختي

----------


## موزه السويدي



----------


## دنيتي الامارات

موفقه^_^

----------


## Dmoo3_el7ob

ابا واحد لو سمحتي

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله وبحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## AL WAFA

بالتوفيق

----------


## tresor

تسلمن حبيباتـــي ^^

----------


## كعبية

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## tresor

ثانكس على المروور

----------


## tresor

اللهم ان كان رزقى فى السماء فأنزله ..
وان كان فى الأرض فأخرجة..
وإن كان بعيداً فقربه..
وأن كان قريبا فيسره..
وأن كان ميسراً فبارك لى فيه...
اللهم بارك لى فيه....

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## مربوشة دبي

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

*بالتوفيق ياقلبي ^^*

----------


## tresor

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير .

----------


## توته34

بالتوفيييج

----------


## tresor

لا إله إلا انت سبحانكـ إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## tresor

اللهم ان كان رزقى فى السماء فأنزله ..
وان كان فى الأرض فأخرجة..
وإن كان بعيداً فقربه..
وأن كان قريبا فيسره..
وأن كان ميسراً فبارك لى فيه...
اللهم بارك لى فيه....

----------


## baty86

بالتوفيق

----------


## tresor

اللهم ان كان رزقى فى السماء فأنزله ..
وان كان فى الأرض فأخرجة..
وإن كان بعيداً فقربه..
وأن كان قريبا فيسره..
وأن كان ميسراً فبارك لى فيه...
اللهم بارك لى فيه....

----------


## Mall.08

لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## tresor

اللهم ان كان رزقى فى السماء فأنزله ..
وان كان فى الأرض فأخرجة..
وإن كان بعيداً فقربه..
وأن كان قريبا فيسره..
وأن كان ميسراً فبارك لى فيه...
اللهم بارك لى فيه....

----------


## هجوري الجوري

موفجه الغلا

----------


## tresor

اللهم ان كان رزقى فى السماء فأنزله ..
وان كان فى الأرض فأخرجة..
وإن كان بعيداً فقربه..
وأن كان قريبا فيسره..
وأن كان ميسراً فبارك لى فيه...
اللهم بارك لى فيه....

----------


## طيف_uae

موووووووووفقه الغلا

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## tresor

* لا إلهَ إلاّ اللَّه وحدهُ لا شريكَ لهُ, لهُ المُلـــــكُ ولهُ الحمــــدُ يحيي ويميـــتُ وهــوَ حيٌّ لا يموتُ بيدهِ الخيــرُ وهوَ عَلَى كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ*

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## حرم القناص

بغيت منه ختيه ..^^

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله* 
*استغفر الله* 
*استغفر الله*

----------


## tresor

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .

----------


## دلووعتهم

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووق
الله يوفقج يارب

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## هموم الليالي

موفقـــــــــــــهـ ^^"

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## أحلام الماسة



----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

-اللهم فرج عنى كل هم وغم 
واخرجنى من كل حزن وكرب 
يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم 
ويامنزل المطر يا رحمن الدنيا والاخرة ورحيمهما 
صل على خيرتك من خلقك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واله الطاهرين 
وفرج عنى ما قد ضاق به صدرى وعيل معه صبرى 
وقلت فيه حيلتى وضعفت فيه قوتى 
يا كاشف كل ضر وبلية 
ويا عالم كل سر وخفية 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
وافوض امرى الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله ...*
*استغفر الله ...*
*استغفر الله ...*
*استغفر الله ...*

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله*

----------


## هاشميه وافتخر

موفقه اختي

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العـظيم*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله*

----------


## fiafy



----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله*

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## tresor

333333333333333333333

----------


## متفائله دوما

الله يوفقج ويرزقج

----------


## tresor

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله*

----------


## rozee

عنْ أَبي هريرة رضي اللَّه عنهُ قال : قالَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « مَنْ قال حِينَ يُصْبِحُ وحينَ يُمسِي : سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ وبحمدِهِ مِائَةَ مَرةٍ لَم يأْتِ أَحدٌ يوْم القِيامة بأَفضَلِ مِما جَاءَ بِهِ ، إِلاَّ أَحدٌ قال مِثلَ مَا قال أَوْ زَادَ » رواهُ مسلم .

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله استغفر الله* 

*استغفر الله*

----------


## سيده مصرية

بالتوفييييييييييييييق الغالية

----------


## tresor

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## tresor

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## وردة الامال

موفقة

----------


## tresor

*استغفر الله*  
*استغفر الله*  
*استغفر الله*

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

الغاليه بغيت حبه وحده بجربها 
واذا فادني الكريم .. ان شاء الله بطلب منج اكثر

وبطرشلج بياناتي ع الخاص

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله وبحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم* 

*استغفر الله واتوب اليـه*

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته . .

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، و هو على كل شي قدير . .*

----------


## tresor

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---

----------


## tresor

*سبحان الله وبحمده* 

*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------

